# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM New Beetle Performance Rear Muffler - Blowout Pricing !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM New Beetle Performance Rear Muffler - $179.95* _(normally $444.30)_
Fits up to the 2005 model year & does not fit Turbo S models
Featuring polished dual stainless steel exhaust tips.
From Volkswagen comes a Sport Muffler manufactured by Remus for lasting quality. Featuring a high quality fit & finish, this exhaust will add a sporty sound to your New Beetle.


----------

